# Kodak C530



## wdc202 (Dec 30, 2004)

I have forgotten how I delete pictures from the camera, after I saved them on my pc.
Can someone please remind me?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

manual is here .. you can delete in many different ways. Formatting is one!

http://www.kodak.com/global/plugins/acrobat/en/service/manuals/urg00483/C530_C315_CD50_GLB_en.pdf


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If they are all transferred I'd just format.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

& Format in the camera, not in the computer.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

What software do you use to transfer the pics to your PC?? I use the standard camera wizard to transfer the pics and there is a small check box (on one of the stages you go through) for deleting the pics from the camera after transfer.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Personally, I don't let the download program to delete from the card. I will manage the deletion manually.

The reason is that with an auto delete on download it is too instant. I like to check the photos are in tact and backed up before deleting from the card.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That's the beauty of cameras that take standard memory cards - You can just plug the card into a card reader and copy/move the pics from there - It also saves a bit on the camera battery :wink:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

The Kodak C530 takes a standard SD card up to 1Gb so can be processed via a card reader...

The card reader method is far quicker than camera-->computer :smile:


----------

